
Record companies made $2.4B last year from streaming, but it’s not enough - bpierre
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/03/record-companies-made-2-4b-last-year-from-streaming-but-its-not-enough/
======
koralatov
Comparing the revenue from ad-supported streaming to the revenue from vinyl
album sales seems disingenuous.

A more accurate comparison would be ad-supported streams against radio plays,
but I suspect that, on a `per listen' basis, streaming would come out looking
much better, which goes against the ``streaming is ripping us off'' narrative
that the RIAA seems to be trying to craft.

